# Reaper saving all my track takes...



## Oreo_Death (Jul 20, 2015)

So I thought that reaper only saved the takes that you decided to keep in a project (Which in itself is annoying since I have a whole folder full of random takes and its wav file), but now I realize that it literally saves every take you record, even if you delete it in the project itself. I want to just highlight them all and delete them because its cluttering the living hell out of my folder, but I dont know if that'll make it to where the projects lose their data. Any suggestions or experience with this? I cant even find out what take belongs to what project, it just says, for example: 

17-150720_0134.wav (reaper peak file)
17-150720_0134 (wave sound)

And I have like thousands of these littering my music project folder


----------



## Drezik27 (Jul 20, 2015)

Once you're done with a project, go to file, then click on clean current directory. That will delete any unused audio tracks in the folder. 

Warning though...I can't recall if it deletes files only pertinent to the project you have open or not. I always create a new folder for each new project.

Edit: did a quick lookup, found this on the reaper forums: http://www.mediasweeper.com.au/

That is what you need if you have multiple projects in the same folder.


----------



## Oreo_Death (Jul 20, 2015)

Drezik27 said:


> Once you're done with a project, go to file, then click on clean current directory. That will delete any unused audio tracks in the folder.
> 
> Warning though...I can't recall if it deletes files only pertinent to the project you have open or not. I always create a new folder for each new project.
> 
> ...



So you just start a separate folder for every project? thats smart. How would you get it to go into a new folder every project you start?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 20, 2015)

I've got mine set to dump all the takes to my desktop; finish a project and just delete em all at the same time after rendering. Works pretty well.


----------



## Drezik27 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oreo_Death said:


> So you just start a separate folder for every project? thats smart. How would you get it to go into a new folder every project you start?



Whenever I start a new project I click save as, then wherever that takes you (I think Reaper media) I right click, create new folder, then click that folder as the save destination. 

That's how I have mine set up. I use to have the same problem as you, one day I realized I had a few thousand takes taking up a lot of space and wanted to get rid of them quickly.

I'm sure that there's someone with more reaper experience here that knows an easier way, but this works pretty good for me.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jul 21, 2015)

When you save the project the first time, check the box that says "save in new project directory" or something. There's also an option for moving all media for the project into that directory if you want to do it retroactively. And yes, the "clean current project directory" option is a life-saver. I do it every week or so. I know there's a way to turn off saving unused takes- I think it's called "tape style" or something to that effect.


----------

